# Store bought BBQ sauce



## jeffed76 (Jul 22, 2013)

So I was trying to find some good quick BBQ sauce for a large family gathering and have failed miserably!  I tested some KC Masterpiece and it was no masterpiece.  Anyone got suggestions?


----------



## squatch (Jul 22, 2013)

For store bought, it's hard to beat Sweet Baby Ray's IMO... they offer several versions, my favorite is the Hickory & Brown Sugar


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got it this morning and it was defiantly better than the other ones I tried.  I'm smoking it on some bologna today, can't wait to try it!


----------



## aj6862 (Jul 23, 2013)

I found garland jacks to be a good sauce I got the hickory spice. I know it is bottled in texas....


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 23, 2013)

I generally just buy something generic like Kraft's and tweak it with dry mustard, sautéed habaneros/onions, dark molasses, and a few other hush-hush ingredients and let it cook abit.


----------



## cohiba (Jul 24, 2013)

My new favorite...Gates.  Yes, the Gates of Kansas City.  Here in the Oklahoma City area, they've started to sell Arthur Bryant's and Gates.

A.Bryant's original has too much vinegar or sour flavor for me, Gates is excellent!  Not to sweet, not to spicy, just darn good.

I use to like Sweet Baby Rays and K.C.Masterpiece...but after Gates, those others are waaaaay to sweet.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 24, 2013)

I use Gates only on Pork and order it by the case from their site. It's not available here yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






                        

We also like Ole Ray's Pork O Licious and Ole Ray's Brisket and Rufus Teague.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2013)

Why not make your own? It is at least as quick as going to the store and No Chemicals. A typical kitchen has most if not everything you need. Ketchup, Mustard, Vinegar, Worcestershire, Brown Sugar, Molasses, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Cayenne and S & P. Here is a Basic Kansas City Style Sauce. You can customize anyway you wish. More Tang? Add Vinegar or cut the Sugar. More Heat? Add Cayenne or Chipotle. More Tomato? Add Ketchup or Tomato Paste and a bit of water or Apple Juice if needed. Make sure you write down what you add or subtract. When you are done playing, change the word " Basic " to your Name. Have fun...JJ

Basic BBQ Sauce

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's), or any you like

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1tsp Garlic Powder

1tsp Onion Powder

1/2tsp Cayenne

1/2tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke, optional

1-2tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

My best friend loves Sticky Fingers BBQ sauce.  I am of the mind set that good Q doesn't need sauce.  But there are some great ones listed here.  Chef Jimmy's is good and so is Bill's BDSE sauce too.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129351/pgsmokers-best-damn-sauce-ever-bdse

Kat


----------



## batman of bbq (Jul 24, 2013)

This man is correct, there is no better BBQ sauce than Gates & Sons (Kansas City)

Batman.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 24, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> So I was trying to find some good quick BBQ sauce for a large family gathering and have failed miserably!  I tested some KC Masterpiece and it was no masterpiece.  Anyone got suggestions?


yes its definitely no masterpiece...haha. i like head country HOT bbq sauce, if i have to sweet baby rays will do in a pinch. but then again i bring these sauces to parties and nobody ever uses them. lol. i take it as a compliment. :)


----------



## jeffed76 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions!  I like the idea of buying the cheap stuff and adding to it.  I got the Sweat Baby Rays' and it worked just fine.  I'm going to make a list of all the others mentioned and start tasting :).  Concerning making my own, I have a wife that can't have sugar (makes her guts very unhappy), but fruit sugar is fine.  I think I found one I'll try soon that has a base of pineapple.  We'll see how that venture turns out.  

THANKS GUYS


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions!  I like the idea of buying the cheap stuff and adding to it.  I got the Sweat Baby Rays' and it worked just fine.  I'm going to make a list of all the others mentioned and start tasting :).  Concerning making my own, I have a wife that can't have sugar (makes her guts very unhappy), but fruit sugar is fine.  I think I found one I'll try soon that has a base of pineapple.  We'll see how that venture turns out.
> 
> THANKS GUYS


You will find that although many companies use HFCS to sweeten their sauces there still may be Sugar ( Sucrose ) the stuff the Mrs. has issue with. Any of my recipes can have Honey or Agave Syrup used instead of the Brown Sugar. Both sweeteners are primarily Fructose and Glucose which are simpler monosaccharides. Both are easily digestable and are that which gives fruit their sweetness. Good luck...JJ


----------



## cohiba (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey Jeffed76,

I want to retract my statement about Aurthur Bryant's BBQ original sauce, I am remiss!!

It has taken me a while to warm up to AB-bbq sauce and now I really like it.  It goes very well with beef...all types.

I was use to the super sweet stuff...KC Materpiece and Sweet Baby Rays...but I do like BOTH Gates and Aurthur Bryant's BBQ.


----------



## squatch (Jul 28, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Why not make your own? It is at least as quick as going to the store and No Chemicals. A typical kitchen has most if not everything you need. Ketchup, Mustard, Vinegar, Worcestershire, Brown Sugar, Molasses, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Cayenne and S & P. Here is a Basic Kansas City Style Sauce. You can customize anyway you wish. More Tang? Add Vinegar or cut the Sugar. More Heat? Add Cayenne or Chipotle. More Tomato? Add Ketchup or Tomato Paste and a bit of water or Apple Juice if needed. Make sure you write down what you add or subtract. When you are done playing, change the word " Basic " to your Name. Have fun...JJ
> 
> Basic BBQ Sauce
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe JJ... I just finished making a batch and am looking forward to trying in out on some rib's and drumsticks!


----------



## thomas phillips (Jul 28, 2013)

I really like to make homemade BBQ Sauce with some Bourbon in it. But sometimes when in a hurry I really like Bandana's BBQ Sauce!! (its a local bbq joint around here in illinois and missourri)


----------

